# Oyster Motoyaki Recipe



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the recipe for oyster or seafood motoyaki? I've been searching high and low but have no success to date. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Sorry - large image... don't know how to re-size to smaller. Perhaps moderators can re-size? Thanks.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 14, 2007)

There's a bunch of recipes for it if you Google it. If you're asking for a TNT one, I don't have one and there isn't any on this site as far as I know.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi ironchef,

Yeah. I think you're right. It's been awhile since I last googled it. I just maybe some board members might know an easy peasy motoyaki recipe.

Anyways, found this: Chow Times: Oyster Motoyaki


----------

